# Fear the Walking Dead



## Ashdon (Aug 5, 2015)

anuone else hyped up for this?? IT LOOKS SO AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Kinare (Aug 23, 2015)

Aha, there is a thread for this! It's on tonight and luckily I get to watch it because my client is sleeping already. I seem to be one of the few people who actually still like The Walking Dead and have been looking forward to Fear the Waking Dead. None of my buddies still watch it so I have no one to go "OMG DIDJU SEE DAT" with. 3:


----------



## Kipsy (Aug 23, 2015)

I had forgotten that it was airing tonight. My boyfriend only remembered because of a co worker. 
We watched it, but I won't give any spoilers. I'll just say that it's too soon to tell if I like it or not.


----------



## Kinare (Aug 24, 2015)

Yeah, that's kinda how I feel about it right now. It didn't suck me in, but I do look forward to how it may move forward. The "this season" previews didn't look all that interesting though tbh, but we'll see. It's not like I have much else to do while at work on a Sunday night, so I will likely keep up with it even if it doesn't turn out to be very interesting.


----------

